# alone



## escorial (Aug 5, 2014)

mentally
physically
basically


----------



## aj47 (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the ambiguity in this.  You could be talking about solitude or about loneliness. Alone time is necessary, but it works better if we get it when we want it rather than when we don't.


----------



## escorial (Aug 5, 2014)

thanks astroannie...it was taken from a conversation i overheard from  a guy in his 50's who was in a mental ward for depression...he said to the nurse..since the death of my mother i'm mentally,physically and basically alone now.


----------



## Blade (Aug 5, 2014)

I think there is ambiguity in this as well. Mentally and physically are specific whereas basically is quite nebulous. It does seem off the cuff rather than clearly planned.:untroubled:


----------



## escorial (Aug 5, 2014)

thanks Blade....i often listen in sometimes and write down what i hear....strangers often say things that describe their feelings so well.


----------



## Blade (Aug 5, 2014)

It does weigh in well. The first two references indicate specifics which fall off onto the more general. 

I don't overhear all that much in the way of conversations though once in a while I do catch a gem. It would be nice if people talking to themselves took more care in being understood.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 5, 2014)

Very nice---but for me, spiritually alone rather than basically alone would be far worse...As always, a pure pleasure to read your work. Thank you for sharing the back story.   Peace...Jul


----------



## escorial (Aug 5, 2014)

thanks Firemajic.." spiritually"...if the guy would would have said that it would have added to the piece... but i tend to leave out words some say rather than add my own.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 5, 2014)

:-D Was not suggesting that you change anything--as this is perfect the way you wrote it, I was making an observation... Enjoyed reading as always.   Peace...Jul


----------



## NickWolfe (Aug 8, 2014)

Very powerful words, they hit me emotionally, even though im not an "alone" person.


----------



## escorial (Aug 8, 2014)

thanks NickWolfe...ending up alone is one of the fears so many people have.


----------



## PiP (Aug 8, 2014)

Escorial, a powerful poem... so few words which express SO much... I'm sure there are many people who can relate to your words.


----------



## escorial (Aug 8, 2014)

thanks PIP..as Mother Teresa said.."Loneliness the greatest poverty of all."....iv'e been alone by distance but never alone in the world..


----------

